# Scarlet Blade Open Beta gestartet: Ein Spiel voll Fanservice



## crizzler (29. März 2013)

*Aeria Games*, unter Anderem bekannt für das Free-to-play MMO Last Chaos, hat seinen neuesten Einkauf "*Scarlet Blade" in den Open Beta Status* versetzt. Scarlet Blade ist ein nicht ganz so bierernst zu nehmendes F2p MMORPG, welches nur mit weiblichen Charakteren spielt und welches sich ausschließlich an Spieler über 18 richtet. Grund ist hierbei nicht die Brutalität sondern nackte Tatsachen im Anime-Stil. Wer wollte nicht schon immer mal in seinem Lieblings-MMO nach erfolgreichem Raid nackt im nächsten Wirtshaus tanzen. Auch nur noch bis zum 29 März 2013, 11:59PM PDT sind die mittlerweile kurz vor Launch üblichen Founder-Packages verfügbar, welche Ingame Goodies (Kostüme, Mounts) und noch mehr Fanservice (Unterwäsche entfernen) liefern.

Trailer 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iu6uYFCjKY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trailer 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAJMLbWmNbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle:
Scarlet Blade - Free to Play Fantasy MMORPG at Aeria Games
[Deadline Set!] Scarlet Blade Founders Packs | Scarlet Blade


----------



## Atma (29. März 2013)

So gern ich mir alles Anime bezogene auch anschaue, aber: Scarlet Blade ist den Traffic nicht wert. Die Quests sind 0815 Killquests, eine Story kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden, die beiden Fraktionen unterscheiden sich nicht im aussehen - nur das Banner für das man kämpft sieht anders aus, die Grafik ist für heutige Verhältnisse eine ziemliche Beleidigung fürs Auge - da sieht ohne zu übertreiben selbst WoW deutlich besser aus usw. usw.

Kurz gesagt: knappe Outfits, Brustphysik und viel nackte Haut reichen bei weitem nicht aus, um ein brauchbares Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen. Ein weiteres Game, das lieber in Südkorea hätte bleiben sollen.


----------



## Robonator (29. März 2013)

Sex Sells


----------



## Low (29. März 2013)

Ein weiteres Spiel für die Tonne


----------



## UltraGraniat (31. März 2013)

Wieso???

Wieso stecken Entwickler samt Publisher Geld in so offensichtlichen Mist???


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Wieso???
> 
> Wieso stecken Entwickler samt Publisher Geld in so offensichtlichen Mist???


 
Das Game kommt aus Japan. Da isses ja klar das dort solch perverse Games gut ankommen, dürfte ja eigentlich schon bekannt sein wie versaut es teilweise in dem Land ist 
Und Aeria-Games will Geld verdienen, und das kann man mit so einem Spiel scheinbar gut. Ich sag ja, Sex Sells


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (31. März 2013)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich das Spiel tatsächlich geladen & gezockt hab, da ich ein Fan vom Anime (Queensblade) bin.

Die Texturen wirken wie von Lineage 2 geklaut und dass ist nun auch schon 9 Jahre alt.
Das Gameplay ist unterirdisch, die Quests grausig und allgemein ist das Game müll


----------



## Atma (31. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Game kommt aus Japan.


Nicht immer die Japaner vors Loch schieben . Scarlet Blade wurde vom südkoreanischen Entwickler Live Plex entwickelt. Es kommt also aus demselben Land wie z.b. Tera auch.


----------



## Eureka7 (3. April 2013)

Ist doch immer so, alles was annähernd nach Anime ausschaut wird direkt nach Japan Abgestempelt, diese vorurteile ...


----------



## Tiz92 (3. April 2013)

Oh Gott ist das Game low.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. April 2013)

Ist was für japanische Nerds die sich dabei einen ******holen.


----------

